# Canadian version of Stewmac



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Is there anything this side of the border comparable to Stewmac? I'm looking for nut files, etc.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Not that i have found. Best bet is ebay


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Tim Plains said:


> Is there anything this side of the border comparable to Stewmac? I'm looking for nut files, etc.


Not as big a selection as StewMac but these guys have files and ship fast...

http://www.georgeheinl.com/products/shop/category:46


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lee Valley Tools has a surprising amount of things that Stew-Mac carries, although they don't bill/describe them as intended for guitar making/finishing. Some items are even listed by Stew-Mac but can't be shipped across borders, like some of the stains.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.philadelphialuthiertools.com/files-and-rasps/
This is where I got mine much less expensive same quality or better


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

http://www.japarts.ca/ Here are some gyus in North Vancouver that I use. Very helpful guys.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent. Thank you all.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Solaceguitars said:


> http://www.japarts.ca/ Here are some gyus in North Vancouver that I use. Very helpful guys.


Jap Arts? Wow. Isn't that a little offensive nowadays?:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Jap Arts? Wow. Isn't that a little offensive nowadays?:sSc_eeksign:


i'll take jap anus relations for $200 Alex.

TG


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Solaceguitars said:


> http://www.japarts.ca/ Here are some gyus in North Vancouver that I use. Very helpful guys.


Jokes aside.. I bought a nut file set here based on this, great service and nice files! Thanks for the tip.


----------

